# I would like some info on my high wheel bike, please



## MEW1359 (Nov 19, 2020)

Just got this bike, and hopefully the pictures downloaded. The best I can tell it looks to me like a 1885-1888 Columbia Light Roadster? I have never seen the tires/rims like this before on any kind of bike. The tires are bolted to the rim. About every 8 or 9 inches there is a screw thru the tire and bolted with a nut to the rim. Is that common?? With all the screw heads even with the rubber surface, it makes the bike ride slicker then snot. The brake lever has a bad and broken weld on the handlebar. The mounting step weld looks cracked and bad. The only markings/number I see is the “50” stamped at the top of the head. Thanks 




for your help.


----------



## Kombicol (Nov 19, 2020)

@bikebozo


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 19, 2020)

Looks like Columbia Expert or Volunteer? circa 1888-89 +/-? It has radial spokes so it is not a Light Roadster which has tangential spokes. 
50 should be the front wheel/tire diameter.
Bolted on tiring is not original. Tiring would have been held on with a wire through middle of rubber, pulled tight to hold rubber on wheel and then wire is either soldiered or twisted. 
Serial number should be on top of back bone like in photo below and on underside of fork crown which can be seen using a small mirror. Numbers should be the same and will help date it.
@Craig Allen can make any repairs it needs and help get it back on the road.
Thanks for sharing and congratulations on your purchase. 

There are many knowledgeable members on CABE and in the Wheelmen Club that can confirm make, model and year.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi All,

This video shows the installation of wired hard rubber tyres onto buggy wheels, but it's the same process. And, of course, common and easy to find in the 1880's.






Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 20, 2020)

Bike is probably from 85 with that 1st pattern kirpatrick saddle , the serial number is on the top of the frame , where it enters the front end , if you can get the number , Dave can tell you a closer time . The pedal and the step broken shows it was in a bad accident , . It cost about 350.00 to put new tires on this bike , . You can tell by looking at the original tires , and pedal block rubbers , the bike did not have a long life on the road


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 21, 2020)

I want one sooo bad


----------



## MEW1359 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks to your advise I chipped away at the bad paint job and was able to find the serial number at the top. That number is: 10647. Does that tell me that this is a 1887?? With the many screw heads sticking out every 8 inches causing the bike to be so slippery on the asphalt, I only trust it on dirt and grass surfaces till I get the tires changed. There was no asphalt in 1887 so I guess that explains that??


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 23, 2020)

There was never a tire mounted that way ,I can put tires on with my antique tools or the tire tool that I invented ,. That bike might have had the , seat changed . People who got into a certain seat , sometimes re-fitted them to there latest bike , also paint strip the dust plate or name badge, it is wrapped around that area in front of the serial number . Some dust covers will be a clip like device . Some might be missing , .. I can see from your photo , that you have one , do not use sandpaper , just some type of chemical stripper . I will try to find your serial number chart , and will try to show the diagram of Columbia seats , made by kirkpatrick. Also on the pedal plate ends will be marked . Your front end possibly has an exact serial number under the front end , where the large front wheel runs ,bike is probably 1886 with that seat , the rounded rear fork crown ,and the front end adjusting system, Walter branche /bike bozo


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 23, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> Bike is probably from 86 with that 1st pattern kirpatrick saddle , the serial number is on the top of the frame , where it enters the front end , if you can get the number , Dave can tell you a closer time . The pedal and the step broken shows it was in a bad accident , . It cost about 350.00 to put new tires on this bike , . You can tell by looking at the original tires , and pedal block rubbers , the bike did not have a long life on the road


----------



## MEW1359 (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks Walter! I love that tool that you invented. If that was you in the video I watched, you make putting the tires on look so easy. In what state are you located, anywhere near Ohio?? Closest I’ve found so far is Allen in Illinois near Chicago. Thanks also for all the great knowledge and information. All you guys are great, and The CABE is fantastic!


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 6, 2020)

You are probably writing about the Wiedman tire tool , I also invented a way to install the tires ,my way is totally different .


----------

